# Way underweight, but can't seem to put on any weight



## amber17 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys. So I'm 19 this year and I'm 5 feet tall, but I only weigh 36kg (I have a 21-inch waist lol). I have tried to gain weight (tried eating more often, weight gain formulas) but to no avail - I put on a little weight over time naturally, but I cannot seem to gain substantial amount of weight in a shorter time span. My parents aren't bothered by it because my father and his sister were also naturally very skinny when they were younger, and only started to put on weight like normal people when they were in their late 20s and my 12-year-old cousin is also following this same pattern of natural super-skinniness, so it's a genetic thing.

It didn't use to bother me how skinny I was until I started college and most people were bigger/more developed than me (I literally have no breasts, I don't even need a bra). People don't say it to my face, but I'm pretty sure behind my back they say how unattractive I am? Like I know some would say it's the personality that matters most, but I think guys would definitely prefer someone who looks healthier, and I suspect that I look scarily thin and unhealthy. What do y'all think? :/


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

When you say weight gain formulas what do you mean? Anyway, you should probably check out this site http://www.gainingweight.info it's suitable for both girls/guys.


----------



## amber17 (Feb 27, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> When you say weight gain formulas what do you mean? Anyway, you should probably check out this site http://www.gainingweight.info it's suitable for both girls/guys.


I mean those powders that are supposed to supplement your daily calorie intake.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ah right, the weight gainers. Well they may help some, but you will still need to be eating more regularly. Try and be eating at least every 3 hours. How many calories are you consuming per day? You want to aim for an extra 500-700 calories over calorie maintenance (how much you would eat without gaining weight)


----------



## amber17 (Feb 27, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> Ah right, the weight gainers. Well they may help some, but you will still need to be eating more regularly. Try and be eating at least every 3 hours. How many calories are you consuming per day? You want to aim for an extra 500-700 calories over calorie maintenance (how much you would eat without gaining weight)


About 1500 calories. 3 meals with some snacks in between. As I said it's also a genetic thing, my sister actually eats less than me but she still weighs more than me (she started starving herself in school a couple of years ago and lost quite a lot of weight, she's just 38kg now) but she didn't inherit the unfortunate super-skinny gene so she puts on weight easier. I have tried to eat more but the number just doesn't increase when I stand on the scale, it's pretty frustrating.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's genetic to a degree but there is no way in hell you are eating enough. You should be aiming for ~2000 calories at least. Why types of foods are you eating?


----------



## amber17 (Feb 27, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> It's genetic to a degree but there is no way in hell you are eating enough. You should be aiming for ~2000 calories at least. Why types of foods are you eating?


Most of my meals are rice with the usual stuff like meat and veggies. Sometimes noodles.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

You're not eating enough. Just stuff your face more, basically.

Although there's nothing wrong with being skinny.


----------



## amber17 (Feb 27, 2013)

What if I can't change my weight now though :l


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> *You're not eating enough. Just stuff your face more, basically.*
> 
> Although there's nothing wrong with being skinny.


That does _not_ work for some people(myself included).


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Genetics is something we cannot change. A lot of people would KILL to have genetics like yours. I am one of those people. I wish I was skinny.


----------



## amber17 (Feb 27, 2013)

probably offline said:


> That does _not_ work for some people(myself included).


Same. It's not that I haven't tried. I've tried stuffing myself every time I ate to the point of nausea, and it was just really, really unpleasant and didn't help anyway.



Paloma M said:


> Genetics is something we cannot change. A lot of people would KILL to have genetics like yours. I am one of those people. I wish I was skinny.


I personally think being skinny is overrated, haha. I'm afraid I don't look attractive because of it.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

amber17 said:


> Same. It's not that I haven't tried. I've tried stuffing myself every time I ate to the point of nausea, and it was just really, really unpleasant and didn't help anyway.
> 
> I personally think being skinny is overrated, haha. I'm afraid I don't look attractive because of it.


People find different things attractive. They have their own opinion. No need to worry about that.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

amber17 said:


> Hey guys. So I'm 19 this year and I'm 5 feet tall, but I only weigh 36kg (I have a 21-inch waist lol). I have tried to gain weight (tried eating more often, weight gain formulas) but to no avail - I put on a little weight over time naturally, but I cannot seem to gain substantial amount of weight in a shorter time span. My parents aren't bothered by it because my father and his sister were also naturally very skinny when they were younger, and only started to put on weight like normal people when they were in their late 20s and my 12-year-old cousin is also following this same pattern of natural super-skinniness, so it's a genetic thing.
> 
> It didn't use to bother me how skinny I was until I started college and most people were bigger/more developed than me (I literally have no breasts, I don't even need a bra). People don't say it to my face, but I'm pretty sure behind my back they say how unattractive I am? Like I know some would say it's the personality that matters most, but I think guys would definitely prefer someone who looks healthier, and I suspect that I look scarily thin and unhealthy. What do y'all think? :/


whats ur diet like OP?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Even taking into consideration the fact that you're 5 feet tall, I still think that yeah, 36 kg is pretty low. If you are concerned about your health, then yeah I would do something about it. But if you are just worried about the way you look, don't be!  Skinny is nice too. Do you eat a lot of meat? Also isn't it true that if you don't eat for a long period of time, your body goes into starvation mode and actually stores everything as fat? Maybe try that lol. Idn.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

Add a couple 64-oz 7-ups to your regular diet and I guarantee you will gain weight. This worked for me when I was on Vyvanse (so eating less) and lifting weights (used to be 120 at 6' 2").


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I know how you feel. I'm a guy and most of my life I have been super skinny. At my highest I was 5'8 and around 100lbs well into my adult life. Most of my family was thin so they thought nothing of it even though I was so much more skinnier. It's probably why I'm shorter with a smaller frame. My dad and 3 brothers are all 6+ ft tall. I tried many times in the past to gain weight eating more, drinking protein shakes, and weight lifting. I failed every time. It wasn't until I turned 27 that I tried again and committed myself. I was able to put on 50 lbs, but it took me almost 4 years to do it. Of course I did it right and worked on muscle mass than just fat. It's probably because I was at that age where putting on weight becomes much easier.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow. That's tiny. Are you Asian by any chance? Do you have regular periods?


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Boy, can I relate to this. I'm currently in the 3% of what my weight should be.
Try having some weight-gaining smoothies. I used to try them, and they worked well for a while. I'm sure you can search up some on the internet. Otherwise, I'd recommend eating as many healthy things as you can, and treating yourself with some sweet deserts like icecream or something. Also remember to drink a lot of fluids.

If you need some quick weight though, and I do not think this is the best way, but you could just go to mcdonalds and start snacking.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I use to wanna gain weight but now i like being skinny. My belly is fat and i don't like it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What's 36kgs in pounds?

If it's genetics then there's nothing that can be done about it. You'll probably gain weight when you're older like your relatives did. This is exactly what happened to me.


----------



## amber17 (Feb 27, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Wow. That's tiny. Are you Asian by any chance? Do you have regular periods?


Actually, yes I am Asian :b And if you're thinking that I have an eating disorder, I don't, my periods are regular, never skipped a month since I first got it when I was 15. In fact my sister is the one who's starving herself, and yet ironically though she eats less than I do, she still weighs a few kgs more than me. How unfair is that =_=



Cletis said:


> What's 36kgs in pounds?
> 
> If it's genetics then there's nothing that can be done about it. You'll probably gain weight when you're older like your relatives did. This is exactly what happened to me.


36kg is 79 pounds. Yeah I think I probably would put on weight when I'm older, it just sucks having to put up with looking so undergrown now when everyone else looks gorgeous ):


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

first of all you'll live longer thna us  2nd thing you'll gain weight when you get older (and trust me it's not Fun ;(


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I can relate. I eat a ton of junk food and meat, ice cream, nuts, vegetables etc and it doesn't help. At work, people make fun of how much I eat and how skinny I am. I do feel ugly because of it sometimes but I learned to accept it. I can't even increase how often I eat because I only have 2 breaks at work.


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

I was underweight, then I started working out then I gained like 5 lbs. So maybe you should start working out.


----------

